# Looking to get some opinions on my site layout, seo plan,etc



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

I would love to get some input on my site please. Specifically around some quick layout design ideas and internal linking.

The site is IslandJay.com. We are a business that sells our own brand of tropical inspired product and blog about the tropical lifestyles. Here are the things we decided to do. I appreciate your time and opinions on these.

1. On the home page, the carousel 1st image is a simple serene picture. Clickable to our sales, but not an "ad". No product until second slide.
Reason. Social Media for us clearly shows that customers like pretty pics vs product when posting. Why not give them that thought first? First impressions, etc. It will switch to product 2 seconds later.


2. On the home page below the carosuel are a few quick links to some of our blog articles.
Reason. Showing we are more than just selling product.
Concern. Too big, should make smaller like a traditional thumb.

3. We are creating landing pages to target specific organic searches. Ex. LADIES BEACH T-SHIRTS, MENS BEACH T-SHIRTS. Seems to be working as we are getting some traction in google for these search terms.

Example. We have this page, hidden from main navigation, that shows our popular key west tees
https://www.islandjay.com/key-west-t-shirts

Like the home page, there are some links to blog articles at the bottom.
On this Key West photo post, we have a link back to the key west tees on the bottom.
https://www.islandjay.com/20-key-west-photos-that-will-make-you-want-to-be-there Reason. Typical Google internal linking concepts.
Concerns. Is this the right idea?

Plan.
We want to really take this to the next level with internal linking. If someone is interested in a "margarita" themed product, there will be a link in the product or category to the blog post/video about how to make one and vice versa from the blog to the product. We want to integrate knowledge, ideas, and experiences into the site with the product and have them co-exist. The brand will revolve around making product and posts around each other.

Thoughts on any of this? I welcome opinions on anything you may see on the site.

thank you!
Jason


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Jay

I have reviewed this site before also, you have still social counter missing on home page, may be use floating icons

If you saying made page for google, than use variation of these keywords in title and des
Key West T-Shirts
Key West Tshirts
Key West T Shirts

I do not see you did internal linking from blog post to that page

more feedback i will give as how to rank that page in google


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Good point about the alternative searches.

Social counter has issues on the home page, still trying to resolve.

At the bottom of the blog is a link back to the key west tee pages via a block ad.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

buffettnh said:


> Good point about the alternative searches.
> 
> Social counter has issues on the home page, still trying to resolve.
> 
> At the bottom of the blog is a link back to the key west tee pages via a block ad.


Nobody is going to see that ad at bottom, also if you doing it for google, give link from within text of blog post on proper keyword like "Key West T-Shirt"

Also link to blog somwhere is blog.asp or somewhere islander-blog, may add 301


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for catching the 301. I fixed that.

I hear you about the ad placement. I can change it, move it up, make it text, etc.
My concern is more about the concept working.
Thanks!


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Concept is good, keep both your ads as well as "Key West T-Shirts" link in content for Google, so you will start ranking, in both cases you have benefits

May be we need more forum members to jump and give their views


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Home page is super busy I don't know what to think. 
Key west page isn't responsive for my iPad. 
And sorry this isn't exact,y what you wanted but isn't southernmost one word? Just noticed your shirt is spelled right but the language on the site is wrong that may not help SEO. 
Also I read recently that with Google doing suggestions for spelling in searches there is a debate if misspellings of words is effective or if they just figure out what it should be and spelling stuff wrongly doesn't help. So that is my thought on that. 

Otherwise your SEO plan should be getting others to link to your content so the blog should help


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

jennGO said:


> Home page is super busy I don't know what to think.
> Key west page isn't responsive for my iPad.
> And sorry this isn't exact,y what you wanted but isn't southernmost one word? Just noticed your shirt is spelled right but the language on the site is wrong that may not help SEO.
> Also I read recently that with Google doing suggestions for spelling in searches there is a debate if misspellings of words is effective or if they just figure out what it should be and spelling stuff wrongly doesn't help. So that is my thought on that.
> ...


No need to apologize, I want to hear all this.
Home page immediate does not tell you what the site is about? I am thinking I need to make those 3 blog posts typical blog roll looking. Small icons with a description.
Can you tell me what part is not responsive on the ipad?
You are right on "southernmost"
thanks!
Jason


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I guess the thing I struggle with is the site identity. If I pretend to not have known you sell shirts it isn't clear. Are you a travel site? Is it for a resort and that is why there is so much info on travel? The blog photos look like an ad since there is no description underneath. So it almost makes you think you will go off-site. 

I think that you either need to be a blog that sells things or a store that has a blog. Here is a decent example I think of a store that is definitely for women's clothing that also maintains a small blog. 

There are too many things to click on your homepage. Visual overload. I think when they say people remember picture+text better than just text it is because the picture simplifies things (like an info graphic). This is too much. 

Example: Mint Clothing Company | Made in California

Another site that does a good job breaking up categories on its home page is the dollar shave club


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

iPad screenshots (horizontal & vertical) hope this works. Okay it didn't why can't I submit more than one? Can you tell the banner is cut off?


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

jennGO said:


> I guess the thing I struggle with is the site identity. If I pretend to not have known you sell shirts it isn't clear. Are you a travel site? Is it for a resort and that is why there is so much info on travel? The blog photos look like an ad since there is no description underneath. So it almost makes you think you will go off-site.
> 
> I think that you either need to be a blog that sells things or a store that has a blog. Here is a decent example I think of a store that is definitely for women's clothing that also maintains a small blog.
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying. Sometimes simple is better. 
Will rework in a bit and repost soon.
Responsive issue with that image is a new one. Not sure why it is a problem as there is no code around the image. Looking into it, good catch and thanks!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Might be a situation where the style sheet isn't being applied to the page?


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

jennGO said:


> Might be a situation where the style sheet isn't being applied to the page?


Not sure. Everything else adjusts.

Ok, home page is a bit more what the site is about. Thoughts?


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I like it more. The free shipping thing made it obvious it was a store. Thoughts: collage of products after the description because you said provisions but what does this mean? (I mean I know but you know)

Blog (in mobile) is apparently nonexistent. Maybe one preview of a featured post at the bottom? Below the video. That way if they get that far the see it but it doesn't detract from your image as a store. 

Hopefully others chime in!


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

jennGO said:


> I like it more. The free shipping thing made it obvious it was a store. Thoughts: collage of products after the description because you said provisions but what does this mean? (I mean I know but you know)
> 
> Blog (in mobile) is apparently nonexistent. Maybe one preview of a featured post at the bottom? Below the video. That way if they get that far the see it but it doesn't detract from your image as a store.
> 
> Hopefully others chime in!


Sounds good... but blog is non existent in mobile?
Blog appears as it should in the navigation and main blog page/posts look fine.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I mean like someone landing on the homepage looking for a shirt may not see any blog posts because there are no previews and go to the store without peeking at the blog. You can always do an A/B thing and then find out how people behave with and without blog posts on the home page. 

But again that's just me


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Ahh.. forgot to update that part. Done.
thanks again for the input!


----------

